# how much is a circle y worth?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have an older model Circle Y saddle sitting in my parent's basement and they have told me that it has got to go. How much are these saddles generally worth? I will try to get pictures of it when I go home next, if I remember correctly it was in super good shape and was completly covered in tooling and was a dark havana color. I don't think it had any silver on it. I got it when I bought my QH three years ago for a song from a woman I worked for and it ended up not fitting him (or me very well for that matter).


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Circle Ys are expensive. You should get good money for it when it is all cleaned up  Most of them around here are in the $1000s.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

You can probably get $800+ for it if it is still in good condition.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It should have a serial number on it. Look up the model and year manufactured.

If it's been in the basement - what shape is it in? The moldly, musty smell is very hard to get out of a saddle.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I had it covered with some blankets and sitting up on a sawhorse. My parents basement isn't the typical basement though either, its actually all finished and could be a seperate apartment if they wanted to.

I'm not a western person, so I am not really familar with the brands, but wow, didn't know they went for so much!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Circle Y has become an somewhat expensive saddle. The older ones are usually a good buy but value depends on condition, style, size, tree style, and age. Down here, I've seen nice Circle Y's selling used for anywhere from $300 to $900 depending on what I've mentioned. I've also seen some Circle Y's that aren't worth $50 but overall they sell well.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Truthfully, it's only worth what someone will pay you for it


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's called Dark Oil, not havanah ;-).

Depending on the style, condition, seat size, and tree size, it could sell from $250-700. I haven't seen an older Circle Y go for any more than that in our current market.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

If I remember correctly I have the matching breast collar and it also has a rear girth...cinch...whatever it's called.  I'll post pictures sometime today to give a better idea of what it looks like. 

I appreciate all the help, like I said I am not a very good judge of western stuff and the prices on ebay are all over the place.


----------



## mom3tlc (Jul 11, 2009)

*circle y*

Did you post any pics??What size seat is it?What are the serialnumbers off of it..thanks Sandy


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

All right, from what i can tell off the serial number it is not as old as I had thought. It was made in Jan or '00 and is a 16 inch seat. I can't seem to figure out what size the tree is from the serial though. It's a park and trail model.

Here are some pictures:































































this is the only thing wrong with it, but I'm sure it could be repaired.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like Full QH bars to me. In its condition and the year it was made, I'd say your value is about $300-400.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i would say $200-$300 being that the saddle is old. In my area one just like that sold for $150, but thats my area not sure about yours.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would estimate value to be in the $300 range on ebay. It's a well used saddle but it seems to have been taken care of. It may need a new sheepskin and some leather dye to bring it back but overall seems to be a nice using saddle.

I was at an auction last night and the tack was selling relatively cheap. If your saddle wasn't a Circle Y it would have brought ~$150 but due to the name I'm thinking more like $250.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

reining girl said:


> i would say $200-$300 being that the saddle is old. In my area one just like that sold for $150, but thats my area not sure about yours.


9yrs old is not old for a saddle.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> 9yrs old is not old for a saddle.


Not at all. I just (stupidly) sold a custom saddle I had for over 12 years. I had thousands of trail miles on it but was in wonderful condition and it still brought nearly $1,000 - an outright sale from a dealer.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I put it up on the classifieds here for 300. If I get no intrest then I will put it to the mercy of ebay. Parents made me drag it to my tiny studio so I really need it gone. It's a beautiful saddle, and the leather is babybottom soft, too bad its far too wide for my TB.


----------

